# How to start a quilting/sewing group



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I didn't want to hijack the thread on finding a new quilting group. HT is the closest thing I have to a quilt group. I am just a bit jealous of those of you have access to others to help you out and to share with. So far there isn't any interest in having a group at our church but I am working on getting some ladies together to do prayer blankets, quilting or whatever things our community could use. If any of you have worked to get a group started please share your ideas. I really need your help!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our knitting guild has been active for over 15 years. It all started with a few lines in the community section of a little newspaper.

You can do the same. There is probably an announcement section in your local rag that lists events for free (church events, blood drive, etc.) Contact the person who is in charge of the community announcements and give them your information. "Quilters wanted. If you are a quilter, or would like to be, come join our quilting club. Call Carol 810-555-1234" Something like that. You'll have to run it for a few issues, then once a month. You'll get together with the first few people who call, decide on a day and time. For instance, the first Tuesday of the month, or the third Monday of the month at 1:00 p.m. Once you decide where and when you want to meet, make a few posters on 8 1/2 x 11 paper and put in the local libraries and fabric stores.

If you have a local store with a back room, you might even ask if they would be interested in hosting the club (guild) once a month. This would bring interested people into their store. I once belonged to a guild that did this, we'd all shop after the meeting!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Adding another thought. If you really want to do charity work, that could be an offshoot of the quilting guild, like a committee.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe take a quilting class at a local community college. I am getting ready to start my 4th class. Some of the quilters have been coming for years, and some are new. That will put you in contact with other quilters in your area, and you can see if there is any interest in continuing as a group after the classes are over.

Also, check with JoAnns and any area quilt shops. They may know of existing quilt guilds in your area, or just know of folks who might want to meet with others.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Good ideas!

I have 3 different groups that I'm a part of and love them all. Course I have to drive 10 miles for the 1st one, 15 miles for the 2nd one and 45 miles for the 3rd one (but it's only quarterly). Several of us actually belong to all 3, LOL!

The ad in the paper is a great idea and you could also check an area quilt shop to see if they do classes or have a list of guilds in your area. 

I moved to a small, close-knit community over 6 years ago and while nice - they don't go much out of their way to include new people KWIM? It's been through these groups and church that I've finally been able to make new friends here. And only 2 of them actually live in this town  

I hope you find something


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I actually started in here in my neck of the woods at my local village library. I talked it over with the librarians and we justed started out with a "are you interested in quilting?" sign up sheet right there at the check out counter. When we got a couple of names together we started the group. Our library has the main shelves room and in the back is an area with tables that we can set up our machines and cutting mats on, a relaxing area with a sofa and a variety of chairs for us to use. The main librainian has even gone as far to keep a small ironing board and iron stashed for us to use whenever we need them. 

Everyone, including the children; loves to wonder back to see what we are working on and it's during the mornings on Wednesdays from 10 am to 12 pm or whenever we decide we are done. We help which other with the sandwiching process of our tops, layouts and problems that we might have incountered during the week. We have exchange phones, we get some time away from the men folk, enjoy "Hen Clucking", exchanging sweets, etc. Our Library has an actual kitchen in it so we can make coffee, have access to the fridge and stove to our little hearts contend. 

It's nice... and I know since we have been meeting, we have been able to give feedback on any of the quilt books that they are considering for purchase. We have quilts on the wall in the relaxing area that get rotated out every couple of months and we have even made one with the children of the summer reading program that is premenant display in the Children's section. 

So You could possible ask a local chruch, senior center, bingo hall, library, empty store front to use one of their rooms for meeting. Some will do it free or a really small fee.

Or the other possiblity is have a rotating home meeting. Maybe once a week, bi-week or month, one person can host a gathering her house. Usually with those, they do a pass a dish kind of thing for refreshments and decide who will play Hostess at the next meeting. Rotating through the group sharing Hostess responsiblities. 

Well I hope that was helpful to ya. Good Luck.
RHT


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm in a group that meets at our church. We have knitters and crocheters, too. Last month we learned about locker hook projects. It's more of a social group than a get together and work group, but we have fun & look forward to seeing the progress each has made.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I never thought about running an ad in the local paper but that might work. Hummingbird, I am like you and everything is a long drive! The closest town (not really a town, just a small community) is 10 miles away and the nearest town with a grocery store is 20 miles away! This does give me some ideas and a place to start.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I would love to get a little sewing/knitting/crochet group started, but I don't know enough people who would be interested nor do I know people more knowledgeable to give little workshops, etc., so I guess I'll just keep my hobbies to myself. When I lived in Houston, I belonged to an Extension Homemakers club for years and also and American Sewing Guild. I miss some of the advantages of a larger city, but I'll keep my country home I have now.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Just wanted to share this with women who would understand 

My favorite quilt group has been told by our husbands "NO MORE FIELD TRIPS" because we always buy more fabric, LOL! 

Soooooooooooo - we are going on a "City Tour" of two towns next week that just happen to have quilt shops, 

 

Don't mess with a quilter - we WILL find a way to get fabric, LOL!


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi CC. I sent you a pm. Did you get it?


----------



## babygoats! (May 9, 2005)

A few of my sewing/quilting friends come out to my house (I have the room) every other wednesday to sew, quilt, catch up with each other's lives, etc. We each contribute something to a pot-luck kind of supper and then sew for the next couple of hours. It works very well for us! Maybe you could start with something small like that?
Kari
:goodjob:

ps: We call it "pants night" 'cause my husband doesn't get to sit in front of the tv in his long underwear!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

If you go to quiltguilds.com, there will be a list of guilds by state. Then, you can just narrow it down from there. I would much rather get together with a bunch of girlfriends (and guys, too) than join a guild. My favorite part of the guilds I have joined has been Show N Tell. They can have the business meeting part. Bluck!


----------

